# is royal purple good or bad?



## 05_GLi_guy (Mar 2, 2008)

so i have an 2005 GLi and have been using royal purple for the past two oil changes. the engine sounds to be running more smooth and it even seems to pick up quicker. whats the news on this anyone? good or bad??


----------



## dubstylee22 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: is royal purple good or bad? (05_GLi_guy)*

i dont consider myself to be an oil master persay but ive hung out around a lot of performance shops espescially lately and they've all said its trash. My neighbor has a scion and he really makes me wanna kick him in the face. but THATs BESIDE THE POINT. lol but he runs royal purple cause it adds "10 horse power". yeah i mean it'll run great ......until your engine desideds to blow up. i would personally go with anything other cause its not gonna add 10 horses. mybe in a honda but not a vw. u, having a GLI would understand the issue there hahaa. but really i think its trash cause of what ive heard. not personal experience. I would go with some kind of oil that is in vw specs. or play around right now im usin castrol syntec. it runs good. but i cant compare sooo. i dunno i figured u could use some feed back. Peace bro good luck


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

lololol.. My friend drives a scion Xb, and he thinks royal purple is god. "dude, its like 5hp"
I personally run royal purple, I have Never had a problem with it, and I run my car like a raped ape.
It is a little pricey, and might not be worth the cash to some, but its better than conventional...
So out of my personal experiences, I am very pleased with it compared to alot of other brands of oil.
Cheers


----------

